# SPS vs. KNX



## trac (22 Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe vor einem Projekt und würde mich üer Eure Anregungen freuen.

Vor vier Jahren habe ich die Gebäudesteuerung meiner vier Wände mit einer Beckhoff CX unter Twincat 2 umgesetzt. Ideen sind noch viele im Raum, aber die Grundfunktionalität lääuft seit Jahren stabil. Es gab bisher zwei erforderliche Wartungen: 1.) Nach einem Stromausfall ist die CX nicht mehr in den Betrieb gegangen, die MicroSD musste mit einem Backup-Image neu bespielt werden, 2.) eines der ??? verbauten Relais ist ausgefallen und musste getauscht werden. 

Auf Grund meiner Vorgeschichte bin ich noch als Elektrotechniker eingetragen und realisiere hin und wieder kleine Projekte, wobei das nicht meine Haupttätigkeit ist. Jetzt werde ich vermutlich im Bekanntenkreis eine Gebäudeautomatisierung einer vermieteten Immobilie mit mehreren Parteien realisieren. Ich habe lange überlegt dies mit einer SPS umzusetzen, die Flexibilität und die Möglichkeiten in meinen vier Wänden möchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr eintauschen.
Allerdings sehe ich die Problematik der Wartung und/oder dem Support und der Überlegung was ist wenn das Gebäude oder eine Einheit in den nächsten Jahren verkauft wird... 
Vier von fünf Elektriker im Umkreis bieten KNX-Lösungen an und bieten teilweise Notfallsupport. Das nächste Unternehmen mit SPS-Dienstleistungen sitzt 80 km weit weg und ob die dann tatsächlich bei Bedarf in ein paar Jahren am Sonntag Vormittag zu einer Fehlersuche bereit stehen weil ich nicht da bin möchte ich bezweifeln. Ich sehe keine Lösung außer die Umsetzung mit KNX durchzuführen, auch wenn ich von den technischen Möglichkeiten und Kosten im Vergleich zu meiner CX nur "sehr mäßig" begeistert bin.

Stand jemand von euch vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung? Wie ist diese ausgefallen und warum? 

Ich freue mich über jedes Feedback zu der Überlegung!


----------



## Blockmove (22 Februar 2021)

Wenn's nicht die eigene Immobilie ist -> ganz klar KNX


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2021)

trac schrieb:


> ...Allerdings sehe ich die Problematik der Wartung und/oder dem Support und der Überlegung was ist wenn das Gebäude oder eine Einheit in den nächsten Jahren verkauft wird...



Wieso, dann sind sie auf dich angewiesen => Geld verdienen.

Nein, ganz ehrlich. Ich würde dies auch nie machen. Nimm KNX, genau dafür ist es da. Mit einer SPS Lösung wird doch der Eigentümer nicht mehr
glücklich, vor allem wenn du mal nicht mehr kommen magst.




> Das nächste Unternehmen mit SPS-Dienstleistungen sitzt 80 km weit weg  und ob die dann tatsächlich bei Bedarf in ein paar Jahren am Sonntag  Vormittag zu einer Fehlersuche bereit stehen weil ich nicht da bin  möchte ich bezweifeln.



Vor allem, überleg mal was das kostet, wenn der Industriepreise verrechnet. Dann bist du bei 1 Std Anreise, 2 Std Fehlersuche..., 1 Std Abreise + KM Pauschale gleich mal bei knapp 700€


----------



## trac (22 Februar 2021)

Danke für Euer Feedback, ich habe es so befürchtet... auch wenn es mir etwas widerstrebt Aktoren mit 12 TE zu kaufen für Eingänge die ich in der SPS mit 2 TE unterbekomme und extra "Logikmodule" zu benötigen statt 10 Zeilen ST, werde ich wohl meine erste KNX-Installation angehen dürfen... dafür kann dannach jeder ran der die Doku und das Projekt bekommt.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (22 Februar 2021)

Ich kann meine Empfehlung aus einem anderen Thema nur Wiederholen:

Grundfunktionen müssen laufen, alles was "on Top / Spielerei" ist kann man machen, wie man will. 

KNX funktioniert, ist allerdings "beschränkt". Diese Beschränkung zu lockern kostet entweder Geld oder Zeit, was der Kunde bereit zu bezahlen sein muss.

Link zu meinem alten Beitrag: Systemsuche

Viele Grüße!


----------



## winnman (22 Februar 2021)

ev Kompination

Grundfunktionen alle mit KNX

Dann ne SPS ev. auch nen Raspy oder ähnliches ankoppeln und die Logic/Zeitsachen da reinfüllen.

Grundfunktion geht immer, Fallen Sonderfunktionen aus, wird das nicht so Zeitnah sein müssen das das wieder läuft und du kannst dann wieder dein Geld verdienen.


----------



## trac (22 Februar 2021)

Danke, ich werde dann erst mal die Grundfunktion mit KNX machen - verdienen werde ich nichts nachdem ein Teil in der Familie ist und ich damit quasi ein Teil der eingebrachten Eigenleistung bin... Und für Sonderfunktionen habe ich genügend Ideen für das eigene Zuhause, die reichen neben dem Job für geschätzt bis weit über die Rente hinaus


----------

